# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Сбор пластиковых крышечек на протезы нашим воинам

## li-ven

Предлагаю организовать сбор с последующей сдачей на переработку, а средства направлять на помощь в протезировании 

Могу забирать по договоренности на Таирова, Черемушках, в Центре, иногда на Поселке

Буду очень благодарна за помощь, например собрать в одном из районов, а я что бы забрала из одного места

----------


## AsyA

оооо, а я у меня как раз кулечек собрался, а с Ланжероновской неясно. Вот я тебе и отдам)

----------


## Kai_ceed

Может заехать на приемку пластиковых бутылок и за бутылку пива поскручивать у них!?

----------


## Ted10

это большие количества надо или когда собирается к примеру 50 крышек то можно сдавать?

----------


## li-ven

> Может заехать на приемку пластиковых бутылок и за бутылку пива поскручивать у них!?


  сбор еще и помогает убрать мусор



> это большие количества надо или когда собирается к примеру 50 крышек то можно сдавать?


 Для протеза руки нужно 500 тысяч крышечек, ноги — до 850 тысяч

----------


## Gattonero

Я с вами.Раз есть люди,которые знают куда их потом передать-собираю.

----------


## контрабас

И у меня кулек насобирался,у детей такая акция в школе была ,мы сдали,и я по привычке продолжаю собирать ,даже интересно стало!

----------


## li-ven

отлично! пересечемся, продолжай собирать))

----------


## Кукареку

Провела работу с коллегами - будем собирать. В планах установить бокс для сбора крышечек, так что надеюсь - буду полезной!

----------


## Gattonero

В Европе каждая семья собирает эти крышечки.Менталитет.Там ,по-моему ,монашки и церковь этим занимается,в смысле  благотворительности.

----------


## li-ven

> Провела работу с коллегами - будем собирать. В планах установить бокс для сбора крышечек, так что надеюсь - буду полезной!


 Я тоже со всеми коллегами/знакомыми/друзьями провела работу)) А сколько их под ногами на улице! За пару дней пол бака))

----------


## zoran

> Провела работу с коллегами - будем собирать. В планах установить бокс для сбора крышечек, так что надеюсь - буду полезной!


 на форуме  много жителей Ильичевска - как  нам помочь  в сборе крышек ?

----------


## li-ven

собирать, думаю что найдется кто-то кто ездит в Одессу, так и передадите

----------


## jylieta

А крышечки только от воды или и от молока-кефира-йогурта (естественно пластик) подходят?

----------


## li-ven

любые пластиковые крышечки

----------


## s.francko2012

Уже собираем год( внук по приколу начал), но только недавно узнала, что пригодятся для благого дела!
Так что теперь собираем ПО ДЕЛУ.

----------


## zoran

разместил в одном из пабликов  Ильичевска  призыв  собирать крышки ... через пару часов , с сожалением  удалил   этот пост  в паблике . Мне, человеку , прошедшему Приднестровский конфликт и работающему в ритуальном бизнесе  была странна  такая реакция Ильичевских граждан. Размещу  в другом паблике : возможно   не в том  месте и не в то время я разместил  свой пост .

----------


## zverek

Кто зарабатывает на сборе крышек для протезов? Расследование со многими неизвестными

----------


## li-ven

И? какое я к этому имею отношение?

----------


## s.francko2012

> Кто зарабатывает на сборе крышек для протезов? Расследование со многими неизвестными


 Вот почему-то абсолютно не удивлена! 
Хотя знала, что НЕ ИЗ КРЫШЕК прямо протезы делаются. Их продают, чтоб купить для пострадавших ребят протезы!
У нас такое государство со времен эсэсэра говеного. Любую идею подгадят, чтоб урвать в собственный карман!
Очередной развод?! "фирмочка" темнит - пичалька... 
Если бы по совести и справедливости, то хорошая идея.

----------


## zoran

> И? какое я к этому имею отношение?


 в доле? ВРЯД ЛИ !! Уверен , что Одесситы  ни когда  не опустятся  до  такого  скотства (( На оборот , человек  искренне хочет помочь раненым бойцам  АТО...

----------


## BUSZ

> Кто зарабатывает на сборе крышек для протезов? Расследование со многими неизвестными


 причём статья август 2015, может есть где-то отчёт с тех пор по собранным крышечкам и закупленным протезам, никто не встречал в сетях?

п.с. если предприятие принимает пластмассу для вторичной переработки, то может они принимают не только крышечки, а более существенные вещи?) например, вёдра/тазики пластиковые треснутые?

----------


## контрабас

Очень обидно ,что из добрых помыслов обычных людей,желающих помочь пострадавшим,делают бизнес!!!!не думаю,что все так ужасно,и часть денег от переработки таки идёт на протезы!

----------


## BUSZ

> Очень обидно ,что из добрых помыслов обычных людей,желающих помочь пострадавшим,делают бизнес!!!!не думаю,что все так ужасно,и часть денег от переработки таки идёт на протезы!


 нашла немного отчёты на страничке фонда на ФБ     https://www.facebook.com/BFOwes/
14 декабря только первый пошёл



  *Показать скрытый текст* *кто будет делать протезы*http://vn.20minut.ua/dopomogha-poranenim-bijcyam/krishechkova-aktsiya-dobro-zhmenyami-sumnivna-blagodiynist-zagalnoderz-10463865.html

Що стосується виготовлення протезів, то за даними В’ячеслава Богуславського, процес до цього наближається. Зараз триває стадія переговорів з одною польською компанією, а також з італійськими виробниками – представниками української діаспори.



  *Показать скрытый текст* *можно не только крышечки.....)*Вложение 10738690

4 декабря 2015 г. в 22:10 ·

Як сніг на голову

Ви ще досі думаєте чи збирати пластикові кришечки?
А бійці на думають. Вони чистять передову.
Військові з 27-ї РЕАБ зібрали використані бутлі з під води, знайшли в інтернеті інформацію про збір пластику, організований БФ “ОВЕС”. Знайшли найближчий та найзручніший для транспортування пункт збору та привезли пів КаМаЗа пластику у Запорізьку міську бібліотеку ім. Марка Вовчка.
Уявіть собі здивування бібліотекарів, коли саме до них заїхав цінний вантаж.
І хоч приміщення бібліотеки готове приймати суто пластикові кришечки від небайдужих мешканців, відмовити військовим не змогли.
Уявіть собі який шлях в думках та по дорогах України подолав цей пластик, щоб не бути викинутим на полігоні, а піти на користь побратимам.
Бійці просили обов”язково надати їм розписку, що пластик прийнято саме на благодійність.
Транспортування до найближчого переробника ми організували оперативно.
Всього було передано 150 кг пляшок, гроші за які , у сумі 600 гривень, перераховано благодійним внеском на рахунок БФ “ОВЕС”.
Висловлюємо подяку бібліотеці ім. Марка Вовчка та військовослужбовцям 27 реактивної артилерійської бригади за активну участь у Всеукраїнській акції “Добро жменями”, небайдужість, милосердя та дбайливе ставлення до екології України.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *ссылка на сайт приёмщика вторсырья - чего тут только нет!*http://www.vtorma.ua/zakupka-vtorsyrya.html?lang=ru

----------


## Собрина

> Кто зарабатывает на сборе крышек для протезов? Расследование со многими неизвестными


 Слушай, вот ты последнее время постишь всякие фейковые статьи, то о Порошенко, то о крышках. Зачем?
Нравится смаковать гадости не разобравшись?

Нет, ну просто куски от вас поотваливаются, если вы выкинете крышки не в мусорное ведро, не на зеленую лужайку, а соберете их и сдадите в пункт приема.
Ой! На этом кто-то заработает 2 гривни. С ума можно сойти.

В Европе, куда многие из вас так стремятся - раздельные контейнеры для мусора и если выкинуть мусор не в тот контейнер, то можно получить штраф. 
Я люблю Украину и не стремлюсь в Европу. 

Но, каждое утро, я когда иду на море, то беру с собой резиновые перчатки и мешок для мусора. Пройдя склон, - это 10 минут, обычно набирается целый мешок. 
И каждое новое утро, там снова появляется мусор. Его бросают не приезжие, а те "патриоты", которые выискивают, что же еще плохого в Украине и считают что им должны все - государство, волонтеры и просто окружающие. 
Замечания таким делать бесполезно, потому я просто убираю. 

Ах да. Кто-то наживается на моем труде, который тоже стоит 10 копеек в час, а еще и заработает на этом, те же 10 копеек.
Мне не жалко. Но, по дороге, где я хожу, мне самой, приятно видеть зеленую чистую траву. 

Мусор, который вы выбрасываете в контейнер, отвозится на свалку, которая потом воняет на всю Одессу. А вы дышите этим и жалуетесь на вонь в Одессе.
Что плохого в том, что вы соберете, хотя бы эти крышки и отдадите их на переработку?
По крайней мере, в Украине станет чище.

----------


## Криня

Организовала на работе сбор,надеюсь быстро заполним коробочку.)

----------


## kamerton

Где принимают , куда нести в Одессе? поделитесь адресом или тел плиз.

----------


## li-ven

> Где принимают , куда нести в Одессе? поделитесь адресом или тел плиз.


 я у нас еще не искала, пока собираю у себя, сдавать буду когда более-менее приличное количество будет

как и Собрина собираю по улице

----------


## li-ven

> Очень обидно ,что из добрых помыслов обычных людей,желающих помочь пострадавшим,делают бизнес!!!!не думаю,что все так ужасно,и часть денег от переработки таки идёт на протезы!


 я планирую сама сдавать и перечислять деньги напрямую, у меня нет иллюзий, что прям можно насобирать всю сумму на протез, но курочка по зернышку клюет

----------


## AsyA

> Где принимают , куда нести в Одессе? поделитесь адресом или тел плиз.


 Здесь адреса с оф страницы.

----------


## Кукареку

> я планирую сама сдавать и перечислять деньги напрямую, у меня нет иллюзий, что прям можно насобирать всю сумму на протез, но курочка по зернышку клюет


 Уже есть кулечек  :smileflag: 
После 11 начинаются рабочие будни, думаю там быстрей дело пойдет!!!
Когда будет достойное количество передам  :smileflag: 
С Рождеством всех добрых людей!!!!

----------


## Primula

я тоже буду собирать... еще рассталась бы с детской ванночкой, если бы можно было отдать её куда-то в р-не Таирова
буду рада, если кто-то подскажет об этом

----------


## <VIKUSIK>

Мы с вами :smileflag:

----------


## BUSZ

> я тоже буду собирать... еще рассталась бы с детской ванночкой, если бы можно было отдать её куда-то в р-не Таирова
> буду рада, если кто-то подскажет об этом


 она треснутая? если нет, можно нуждающимся отдать вот здесь  http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1736426&page=484

ну а если да, то будет весомая добавка к крышечкам)

----------


## Федорович

дело благородное,жаль выкидывал всегда,сейчас начну собирать.Только уточните,бутыли 5-и литровые тоже можно из под воды,у меня много собирается.

----------


## li-ven

> дело благородное,жаль выкидывал всегда,сейчас начну собирать.Только уточните,бутыли 5-и литровые тоже можно из под воды,у меня много собирается.


 их удобно в качестве тары использовать (туда внутрь крышечки кидать)

----------


## Милена

Я уже давно собираю , мало пока, но то таке, думала для гражданского человека собрать, но 800 тыс шт вряд-ли осилю( и там кроме их сдачи ( это эквивалент 4 тыс ойро) нужно все равно докладывать, а так, всем миром если сможем хоть одному молодому человеку помочь это будет ОТЛИЧНО !!!
Я в игре .

ПЫ.СЫ. крышки можно любые пластиковые, от всего подходят (вода, пиво, соки, чай, молоко, кефир, масло, моюще-стирочные и ....)

----------


## Олюшка

> разместил в одном из пабликов  Ильичевска  призыв  собирать крышки ... через пару часов , с сожалением  удалил   этот пост  в паблике . Мне, человеку , прошедшему Приднестровский конфликт и работающему в ритуальном бизнесе  была странна  такая реакция Ильичевских граждан. Размещу  в другом паблике : возможно   не в том  месте и не в то время я разместил  свой пост .


  Если вы сможете взять на себя транспортировку в Одессу, не забудьте о нас.

----------


## An-na

в Суворовском районе видела  на праздниках сбор в Доме творчества для детей, рядом с вахтером тара с крышечками, думаю тем, кому с Котовского далеко ехать туда можно?
http://kartagoroda.com.ua/%D0%9E%D0%...0%BE/106%D0%B0

----------


## Ксена31

Тоже с кумой собираем, после праздников пересечёмся и отдам))) спасибо за темку!

----------


## Lychik

Я даже не знала, что их можно собирать...буду собирать. Я так понимаю, от молока и кефира в пластиковых бутылках тоже можно собирать?
Было бы неплохо написать в теме кому и когда отдавать.
Если удобно на Глушко/Ильфа и Петрова, могу брать от желающих кулечки и хранить у себя пару ящиков... не больше))) не передвигаюсь далеко

----------


## mama-mia

если будете на поселке могу передать, что насоберется)

----------


## ВерМишель

начинаю собирать..

----------


## ol_enka

И я буду собирать. Спасибо за инициативу

----------


## Evva2010

Ребят, а у нас у деток в школе собирают...это с вами?

----------


## li-ven

не знаю, может кто и собирает

----------


## Almond

Светик, а бутылочки от шампуней не годятся?

----------


## li-ven

> Светик, а бутылочки от шампуней не годятся?


 Я думаю, что любой твердый пластик годится

----------


## Almond

> Я думаю, что любой твердый пластик годится


 ОК.) Собираем.)

----------


## Evva2010

Напишите, телефон плиз,кому можно отдавать на Котовского либо в центре...бо я уже и на работе разъяснительные работы провела

----------


## natali37

Меня тоже интересует кому можно отдать на поселке Котовского, немного собрали.

----------


## li-ven

немного - это сколько?

----------


## контрабас

Если что заберу с поскота и Светику передам,я уже трехлитровую банку насобирала!

----------


## li-ven

> Если что заберу с поскота и Светику передам,я уже трехлитровую банку насобирала!


 Спасибо!

----------


## kamerton

где и кому в центре можно передать крышечки. кто ведает -пделитесь тел плиз. в лс .

----------


## Rus

> где и кому в центре можно передать крышечки. кто ведает -пделитесь тел плиз. в лс .


 Издеваетесь? В теме - аж 3 (!!!) страницы, на второй указана детальная информация - неужели тяжело всю тему перечитать и самостоятельно найти?



> Здесь адреса с оф страницы.


 Предупреждаю - там еще придется покрутить колесиком до Одесской области (есть пункты приема на Жуковского, Ланжероновкой, в Лермонтовском пер.).

----------


## BUSZ

> Издеваетесь? В теме - аж 3 (!!!) страницы, на второй указана детальная информация - неужели тяжело всю тему перечитать и самостоятельно найти?
> 
> Предупреждаю - там еще придется покрутить колесиком до Одесской области (есть пункты приема на Жуковского,*23*, Ланжероновская,*3 каб.46*, в Лермонтовском пер.,*6*).


 добавила номера домов

----------


## batilda_

тоже собираем с коллегами крышечки. собрали уже 5 шестилитровых ))

----------


## li-ven

о! какие вы молодцы!

----------


## Rus

Дочка говорит - в 24-й школе стоит бутыль для сбора крышек (наверное на вахте). Кому удобно - можете попробовать туда отнести.
Если что - уточню после окончания каникул и карантина.

----------


## kamerton

> Издеваетесь? В теме - аж 3 (!!!) страницы, на второй указана детальная информация - неужели тяжело всю тему перечитать и самостоятельно найти?
> 
> Предупреждаю - там еще придется покрутить колесиком до Одесской области (есть пункты приема на Жуковского, Ланжероновкой, в Лермонтовском пер.).


 Если вам напряжно-можно и не писать- получил бы инфо из других рук , а нервы надо держать при себе . Если вопрос где и куда это издевательство- то выводы напрашиваются сами собой.

----------


## Эрион

Тоже начинаем собирать. Хорошо, что написали про крышки шампуней и "молочки", а то я не знала и выбрасывала их.

----------


## BUSZ

> Тоже начинаем собирать. Хорошо, что написали про крышки шампуней и "молочки", а то я не знала и выбрасывала их.


 не только шампуней, но и крема для обуви и вообще весь твёрдый пластик

ещё где-то встречалось, что пластик по цветам принимают дороже

----------


## Эрион

А если крышечки от косметики? Как от тоников и кремов для тела в бутылочках. Открывающиеся крышечки. Они, вроде как, тоже из твердого пластика. Подходят?

----------


## BUSZ

> А если крышечки от косметики? Как от тоников и кремов для тела в бутылочках. Открывающиеся крышечки. Они, вроде как, тоже из твердого пластика. Подходят?


 наверняка да) я тоже обратила внимание, что в бутылочках жидкого мыла (убрав трубочку) и зубной пасты он же)
в общем надо теперь под этим углом зрения смотреть на расходный пластик в доме)

----------


## Эрион

> наверняка да) я тоже обратила внимание, что в бутылочках жидкого мыла (убрав трубочку) и зубной пасты он же)
> в общем надо теперь под этим углом зрения смотреть на расходный пластик в доме)


 Интересно, их нужно собирать отдельно от "бутылочных" или все вместе?

----------


## Almond

> Интересно, их нужно собирать отдельно от "бутылочных" или все вместе?


 Я собираю в один пакет.)

----------


## Эрион

> Я собираю в один пакет.)


 Спасибо! Тогда тоже буду все вместе собирать

----------


## Rus

> Дочка говорит - в 24-й школе стоит бутыль для сбора крышек (наверное на вахте). Кому удобно - можете попробовать туда отнести.
> Если что - уточню после окончания каникул и карантина.


 Дочка сказала, что в 24-й школе уже не принимают.
Ориентируемся на Дом творчества (возле Суворовской райадминистрации).

----------


## Федорович

Я вот вчера рассказал об этой акции знакомому врачу.Он почему то долго смеялся насчет того что протезы изготавливают из материала содержащегося в крышечках.даже не знаю что и думать.Пойду покопаю информацию.Потом напишу а то уже валом собрал.

----------


## Бармалей)

> Я вот вчера рассказал об этой акции знакомому врачу.Он почему то долго смеялся насчет того что протезы изготавливают из материала содержащегося в крышечках.даже не знаю что и думать.Пойду покопаю информацию.Потом напишу а то уже валом собрал.


 А врач, специалист по изготовлению протезов? Я вот тоже недоумеваю, но собираю и соседей подключил к этому делу.

----------


## natali37

Протезы делают не из крышек.Крышки сдают, за них получают деньги и за эти деньги покупают протезы.

----------


## Бармалей)

> Протезы делают не из крышек.Крышки сдают, за них получают деньги и за эти деньги покупают протезы.


 Тогда вполне логичный вопрос, почему именно КРЫШКИ, что, мало другой пластмассы?

Следовательно, ИМЕННО КРЫШКИ, связаны с протезами.

----------


## Федорович

> А врач, специалист по изготовлению протезов? Я вот тоже недоумеваю, но собираю и соседей подключил к этому делу.


 Да,он занимается протезированием,протезы изготавливают техники,ну а он остальное.оказывается изготовить не главное.Я в этом вообще ничего не понимаю,тоже собрал уже много.Но вот что то призадумался....Он говорил что этот материал очень мягкий и что то еще.Потом говорил что используется очень много спец.металла.В общем я не запомнил,только его реакцию...Хорошо бы что бы кто то из спецов объяснил толково,а то ......

----------


## Бармалей)

Я думаю, что если бы это был чес, то и тему бы не создали, тем более, что крышки многие собирают с весны 2014 г.

----------


## <VIKUSIK>

> Я вот вчера рассказал об этой акции знакомому врачу.Он почему то долго смеялся насчет того что протезы изготавливают из материала содержащегося в крышечках.даже не знаю что и думать.Пойду покопаю информацию.Потом напишу а то уже валом собрал.


 Ось http://fakty.ua/203545-plastikovye-k...ter-iz-krakova http://www.tochno.media/rus/story/kr...at-1440750428/

----------


## li-ven

> Я вот вчера рассказал об этой акции знакомому врачу.Он почему то долго смеялся насчет того что протезы изготавливают из материала содержащегося в крышечках.даже не знаю что и думать.Пойду покопаю информацию.Потом напишу а то уже валом собрал.


 видно, что вы не читали тему

----------


## Ann_Barto

Здравствуйте) Есть две прекрасные сестрички, которые сдают "мусор" а полученные деньги переводят волонтеру Андрею Танцюре из госпиталя . Проект называется "Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу !!!" ссылка на Вконтакте: http://vk.com/event89649480 . 

Они собирают крышечки , макулатуру, полиэтилен и т.д . На странице всегда выкладывают отчет о деньгах и если Вы зайдете на ФБ к Андрею Танцюре, то увидите, что он не раз благодарил девушек за помощь.

----------


## BUSZ

> Здравствуйте) Есть две прекрасные сестрички, которые сдают "мусор" а полученные деньги переводят волонтеру Андрею Танцюре из госпиталя . Проект называется "Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу !!!" ссылка на Вконтакте: http://vk.com/event89649480 . 
> 
> Они собирают крышечки , макулатуру, полиэтилен и т.д . На странице всегда выкладывают отчет о деньгах и если Вы зайдете на ФБ к Андрею Танцюре, то увидите, что он не раз благодарил девушек за помощь.


 вот это здОрово) собирать весь набор принимаемого "мусора"

вот что собирают и где сдают

_Цікаве питання сьогоднішнього дня��
Чи після відвезення нами і здачі вторсировини,чи не викидають те що ми привозимо?
--Ні��
Бо ми отримаємо за це гроші і ніхто з пунктів це не викидає��
Куди ми здаємо:
1) Авангард перед заправкою є пункт прийому -авто база -кришечки,хімія та пляшки з автомобільного масла
2) вулиця Дальницька ( папір,політелен)
3) Київська траса за новою лінією направа (скло і все інше)
І щоб здати треба заповнити увесь бусік) ми до речі найменші з тих хто здає��
тож тому ми їдемо після кожного збору сортуємо,перебираємо і завантажуємо все в бусік Сергія)
Щоб наступного дня Сергій здав один вид сировини! Сьогодні завантажили кришечки,хімію,пляшки з під автомобільного масла! Дякуємо Оленочке та батькові))
_

и вот ещё очень толковая группа

ОДЕССА. Сделаем нашу планету чище!    https://vk.com/odessaplastik

а здесь просто необходимо поделиться с друзьями!

https://vk.com/topic-94053974_32979761

_Если вы проходите мимо мест, где есть кучи пластикового мусора, пожалуйста остановитесь, сфотографируйте это произведение искусства рук человека))) и укажите координаты! И Мы обязательно приедем и очистим территорию!!!
Мне нравится
6
4 фев 2016 в 23:52|Это спам|Ответить_

----------


## Rus

> видно, что вы не читали тему


 Видимо, как в анекдоте - чукча писатель, а не читатель .
Тут же АЖ 4 страницы - неподъемный труд (как мадам, которая спрашивала, куда можно сдавать крышечки, после того, как на предыдущей странице выложили эту информацию).

ЗЫ: я отдал свои крышки, собранные в течении 4 месяцев, в кафе "Арт-Паб" (Жуковского, 23, между Пушкинской и Екатерининской). Сказали "спасибо".

----------


## Федорович

> видно, что вы не читали тему


 Почему,читаю.Скоро повезу сдавать ,уже много набрал.Но ........врачу я тоже как бы верю...а собрать и сдать мне не тяжело. Ага,вот нашел http://www.day.kiev.ua/ru/article/obshchestvo/protezy-iz-kryshek Теперь поясняю почему был мой вопрос.Выгодней сдавать не только крышечки но и пластиковые бутылки,до этого выбрасывал,сейчас собрал полный багажник.Так что крышечки это мелочь,а вот с пятилитровыми бутылями это уже что то.

----------


## li-ven

Крышечки валяются по улице и на них, в отличие от пластиковой тары, которую собирают многие, нет претендентов, да и места они меньше занимают
У меня за 2 месяца - 2 пятилитровых бутля собрано на улице

----------


## SKIF-G

О как  здорово что есть такая темка, будет кому  крышки  передать

----------


## Rus

Подтверждаю наличие емкости для сбора крышек на вахте Дома творчества юных Суворовской района (возле райадминистрации).

----------


## TanyaF3

Здравствуйте, можно Ваш номер телефона?!

----------


## Rus

> Здравствуйте, можно Ваш номер телефона?!


 Кому вопрос адресован???

----------


## Rus

В "Сити-центре" на Котовского на 1-м этаже (напротив входа в "Таврию") открылся магазин "Море пива" - тоже стоит контейнер для сбора крышечек (говорят, что принимают не только свои, но и любые).

----------


## контрабас

Светуля,ты уже сдала,то у меня тоже собралось,я правда на улице не собираю ,но домашние удивляют,оказывается  за месяц трехлитроаый бутыль есть,сколько ж мы всего жрем и пьем!

----------


## li-ven

> Светуля,ты уже сдала,то у меня тоже собралось,я правда на улице не собираю ,но домашние удивляют,оказывается  за месяц трехлитроаый бутыль есть,сколько ж мы всего жрем и пьем!


 я еще не сдавала, можешь мне завести, я их в гараж складирую, у меня пока 3 пятилитровых

----------


## Almond

Девочки-мальчики, кто-то сдавал на Жуковского, 36? Хочу сегодня подъехать туда.

----------


## Rus

> Девочки-мальчики, кто-то сдавал на Жуковского, 36? Хочу сегодня подъехать туда.


 Я сдавал. Маленькое кафе "Арт-" чего-то там. Спросить у бармена - он принимает.
Возможно, не все бармены в курсе (у меня первый бармен спросил "Чего?" - хорошо, второй в глубине стоял - принял) - переспрашивайте, настаивайте.

----------


## Федорович

> Девочки-мальчики, кто-то сдавал на Жуковского, 36? Хочу сегодня подъехать туда.


 Подтверждаю,принимают.

----------


## 5терочка

Где на Таирова сдать крышечки?

----------


## Rus

> Где на Таирова сдать крышечки?


 Из официально известных точек - негде.
Одеська	Ізмаїл	вул. Краснодонська, 127	Міст-експрес										
Одеська	Одеса	вул. Хуторська, 101в	Міст-експрес										
Одеська	Одеса	Лермонтовский пер.,6											
Одеська	Одеса	ул.Жуковского, 23	арт-паб										
Одеська	Одеса	вул. Канатна, 35											
Одеська	Одеса	Ланжеронівська вул., 3, каб.46

----------


## Бармалей)

> Девочки-мальчики, кто-то сдавал на Жуковского, 36? Хочу сегодня подъехать туда.


 Если что, на - Пушкинская 18, прямо в училище на вахте есть банки по сбору крышечек.

----------


## Бармалей)

> Светуля,ты уже сдала,то у меня тоже собралось,я правда на улице не собираю ,но домашние удивляют,оказывается  за месяц трехлитроаый бутыль есть,сколько ж мы всего жрем и пьем!


 Будешь сдавать, свистни мне, я тебе свои отдам, у меня тоже маленько насобиралось.

----------


## контрабас

Ок

----------


## Rucheek

> я еще не сдавала, можешь мне завести, я их в гараж складирую, у меня пока 3 пятилитровых


  Собрала пока немного, где-то с 3-х литровую банку, продолжаю дальше))), но Вы как соберетесь сдавать, напишите, чтобы отдала-передала кем-то (Черемушки)

----------


## Диона

Спасибо li-ven, за подпись "Збирай кришки на протези для воїнів!".
Тоже насобирала коробочку картонную. Удобно на Жуковского занести, только не поняла в какой номер - 23 или 36?

----------


## Rus

> Удобно на Жуковского занести, только не поняла в какой номер - 23 или 36?


 Жуковского, 23 - кафе "Арт-паб". Я сам там сдавал один раз.
Жуковского, 36 - скорее всего "Рада громадської безпеки", возможно, там тоже принимают.

----------


## Диона

> Жуковского, 23 - кафе "Арт-паб". Я сам там сдавал один раз.
> Жуковского, 36 - скорее всего "Рада громадської безпеки", возможно, там тоже принимают.


 ок. Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## 6yp4ik

Собрал кулечек, хотел бы передать на Черёмушках! И вопрос от киндер сурпризов "яйца" подходят?

----------


## Rus

> И вопрос от киндер сурпризов "яйца" подходят?


 Я сдавал любой твердый пластик - крышки от шампуня, колпачки от зубной пасты, баночку от таблеток. Проверять и отсеивать будут уже на самом пункте переработки пластика, поэтому пусть лучше вы сдадите то, что не понадобится и будет отсеяно, чем вы сейчас выбросите то, что потенциально может быть использовано.

----------


## ***Natali***

У кого-то есть возможность забрать с Таирова,насобирала много твердого пластика,бутылки из-под йогурта забиты крышками,пакет не маленький.
Машины нет,что бы отвести самой,буду благодарна если поможете с доставкой.

Собирать пластик оказалось не так уж и тяжело,в повседневной жизни  в быту его встречается много,также и бумага и стекло,я вообще не понимаю почему мы (страна) до сих пор не сортируем мусор.

----------


## li-ven

давайте контакты мне в ЛС

----------


## sunyun

а почему именно крышечки? 
другой пластик не подходит?

----------


## Orbital Kid

> давайте контакты мне в ЛС


 Я тоже уже насобирал, отдать хочу.

----------


## BUSZ

> а почему именно крышечки? 
> другой пластик не подходит?


 наверно потому, что крышечки просто организационно легче собирать - они маленькие)))
конечно и другой пластик (и не только пластик!) подходит
а все другие виды вторсырья, которые принимают на переработку
вот подниму своё сообщение




> вот это здОрово) собирать весь набор принимаемого "мусора"
> 
> вот что собирают и где сдают
> 
> _Цікаве питання сьогоднішнього дня��
> Чи після відвезення нами і здачі вторсировини,чи не викидають те що ми привозимо?
> --Ні��
> Бо ми отримаємо за це гроші і ніхто з пунктів це не викидає��
> Куди ми здаємо:
> ...


 ссылка на спильнокошт из соседней ветки по теме

https://biggggidea.com/project/sortuj-smittya-zaradi-majbutnogo/

https://biggggidea.com/project/728/

----------


## Rus

> а почему именно крышечки? 
> другой пластик не подходит?


 Я сдавал любой твердый пластик - крышки от шампуня, колпачки от зубной пасты, баночку от таблеток.




> наверно потому, что крышечки просто организационно легче собирать - они маленькие)))
> конечно и другой пластик (и не только пластик!) подходит
> а все другие виды вторсырья, которые принимают на переработку


 Вторсырье принимают (в обмен на деньги!) на специализированных пунктах приема вторсырья, а крышечки (и твердый пластик) бесплатно и безоплатно собирают (!) волонтеры и потом сдают на эти же пункты сбора, а вырученные деньги (и собранное сырье) направляют на изготовление протезов.

----------


## BUSZ

> Вторсырье принимают (в обмен на деньги!) на специализированных пунктах приема вторсырья, а крышечки (и твердый пластик) бесплатно и безоплатно собирают (!) волонтеры и потом сдают на эти же пункты сбора, а вырученные деньги (и собранное сырье) направляют на изготовление протезов.


 а что мешает направить деньги от сданного вторсырья на эту же помощь?)
заодно и город будет чище)

----------


## Rus

> а что мешает направить деньги от сданного вторсырья на эту же помощь?)


 Я не собираю макулатуру и пустые бутылки в парках...

----------


## BUSZ

> Я не собираю макулатуру и пустые бутылки в парках...


 почему в парках?!) свою! от крышечек (как ни парадоксально это звучит...)))) 
и потом я же не говорю лично о вас только, всего лишь процитировала вашу мысль о том, что вторсырье принимают только на спецпунктах

----------


## Rus

> почему в парках?!) свою! от крышечек (как ни парадоксально это звучит...))))


 для сбора бутылок нужно гораздо больше места, чем для сбора крышечек, и партия, достойная того, чтобы потратить время и отнести в пункт сбора вторсырья, собирается очень долго.
плюс у меня в основном крышки от Тетрапаков, а не от пластиковых бутылок от воды/пива, а Тетрапаки на вторсырье пока не принимают

----------


## BUSZ

> *для сбора бутылок нужно гораздо больше места,* чем для сбора крышечек, и партия, достойная того, чтобы потратить время и отнести в пункт сбора вторсырья, собирается очень долго.
> плюс у меня в основном крышки от Тетрапаков, а не от пластиковых бутылок от воды/пива, а Тетрапаки на вторсырье пока не принимают


 да, тоже так предполагала)    


> наверно потому, что крышечки просто организационно легче собирать - они маленькие)))


 тетрапаки дачникам (и не только) на рассаду)))

----------


## klipa

Есть очень много пластиковых коробок от дисков (разгребаю хлам). Такой пластик подходит?

Я на Таирова, район рынка Левитана, машины нет.

----------


## li-ven

> Есть очень много пластиковых коробок от дисков (разгребаю хлам). Такой пластик подходит?
> 
> Я на Таирова, район рынка Левитана, машины нет.


 думаю, что да, любой твердый пластик, кинь тел в ЛС

----------


## li-ven

кому обещала забрать - про всех помню, просто немного аврал сейчас и нехватка времени

----------


## AsyA

> кому обещала забрать - про всех помню, просто немного аврал сейчас и нехватка времени


 Забери у меня, пожалуйста, как время появится  :smileflag:

----------


## Gamachka

Сама недавно начала собирать. Буду понемногу завозить на Жуковского ( дочка напротив в школе учится). Если кто живёт в районе 411 батареи, конец Фонтана,  Архитекторская,  Вильямса,  Глушко, собирает крышки и не может доехать до города, я могу забрать и завезти в Арт кафе.

----------


## klipa

У меня 2 кулька коробок от дисков и кассет. Вы скажите, если не походят, я выкину, а то место в коридоре занимают... или заберите пожалуйсьа, если действительно подходит. Спасибо.

----------


## Rus

> У меня 2 кулька коробок от дисков и кассет. Вы скажите, если не походят, я выкину, а то место в коридоре занимают... или заберите пожалуйсьа, если действительно подходит. Спасибо.


 Какой район?

----------


## klipa

> Какой район?


 Ой, сорри, забыла указать, но я указывала выше совсем недавно. Район рынка Левитана (который на углу Левитана и Люстдорфской)

----------


## chatte.noir

> Жуковского, 23 - кафе "Арт-паб". Я сам там сдавал один раз.
> Жуковского, 36 - скорее всего "Рада громадської безпеки", возможно, там тоже принимают.


 на Жуковского 36, я так поняла, можно закинуть или не факт? У нас насобирался кулёчек. Небольшой правда, но тоже пригодится.

----------


## Алилу

Собрался приличный кулек на Котовского, что делать?  Там не только крышечки, есть поломаный пластмасовый стул, канистры и тд.  Кто может забрать у меня с Бочарова? Если кто то будет в моем районе мой тел 097 0087 677 Наталья. Хотелось бы уже пристроить этот кулек.

----------


## ВОЛЬТА

> Собрался приличный кулек на Котовского, *что делать?*


 ***



> В "Сити-центре" на Котовского на 1-м этаже (напротив входа в "Таврию") открылся *магазин "Море пива"* - тоже стоит контейнер для сбора крышечек (говорят, что принимают не только свои, но и любые).


 


> в Суворовском районе видела  на праздниках сбор в *Доме творчества* для детей, рядом с вахтером тара с крышечками, думаю тем, кому с Котовского далеко ехать туда можно

----------


## klipa

Так у нас не только крышечки... У человека вон стул пластиковый, канистры. Как их в бокс для крышечек запихнуть?? А у меня вообще крышечек нету, у меня два кулька корбочек от дисков и кассет. В коридоре стоят. Если оно нужно - я с удовольствием отдам. А вообще я приготовила это выбросить. Пожалуйста, если действительно это нужно, заберите. У меня нет машины, а добра этого 8 килограмм.

----------


## Rus

Вряд ли здесь есть те, кто занимается конечным сбором - в основном те, кто сами сдают крышечки на известных пунктах сбора.
Подойдите в Дом творчества, спросите вахтера, можно ли у него оставить стул, канистры, коробочки от дисков.
В крайнем случае - оставьте ему записку со своими координатами с просьбой передать тем, кто приедет забирать собранные крышечки, чтоб они с вами связались.

----------


## Алилу

> Вряд ли здесь есть те, кто занимается конечным сбором - в основном те, кто сами сдают крышечки на известных пунктах сбора.
> Подойдите в Дом творчества, спросите вахтера, можно ли у него оставить стул, канистры, коробочки от дисков.
> В крайнем случае - оставьте ему записку со своими координатами с просьбой передать тем, кто приедет забирать собранные крышечки, чтоб они с вами связались.


 В Таврии была - там только крышечки.  Подойду в дом творчества может там повезет.  Спасибо Вам

----------


## li-ven

так, вроде всех посетила, кто в ЛС писал, кроме *klipa* - к вам в понедельник, скорее всего

скорее всего завтра (или послезавтра) буду через поселок ехать в сторону Ашана, можно скидывать контакты и места встреч в районе Добровольского, Днепропетровской, а то я не оч хорошо ориентируюсь там, постараюсь заскочить

----------


## ***Natali***

> так, вроде всех посетила, кто в ЛС писал, кроме *klipa* - к вам в понедельник, скорее всего
> 
> скорее всего завтра (или послезавтра) буду через поселок ехать в сторону Ашана, можно скидывать контакты и места встреч в районе Добровольского, Днепропетровской, а то я не оч хорошо ориентируюсь там, постараюсь заскочить


 я скидывала данные,но мы не встретились, отнесла в "Море пива" на Коррлева,они принимают только крышечки,насобирала полный пакет от  маг-на Ева
с остальным пластиком надо что-то думать,полный пакет 120л,жалко выбрасывать

----------


## Lychik

> я скидывала данные,но мы не встретились, отнесла в "Море пива" на Коррлева,они принимают только крышечки,насобирала полный пакет от  маг-на Ева
> с остальным пластиком надо что-то думать,полный пакет 120л,жалко выбрасывать


 а где на Королева? я тоже насобирала 
запихнула в толстую банку от геля для стирки 4,5 литра, она по весу больше чем крышки собранные, жаль что не принимают

----------


## senbernar

li-ven, я так розумію, що Ви організовуєте збір кришечок? Чи здавав Вам хтось із Ізмаїлу?
Я особисто хочу взяти участь у зборі, тобто сам вдома буду збирати та передавати (питання в якій кількості доречно це робити). Ну і якщо є людина, яка цим займається в Ізмаїлі, то я можу через неї це зробити, або й навіть спробувати організувати збір в Ізмаїлі і передавати Вам.
І дякую усім, хто робить добру справу!!!

----------


## li-ven

С Измаилом у меня связи никакой нет ,если будете собирать - будет замечательно!

----------


## ***Natali***

> а где на Королева? я тоже насобирала 
> запихнула в толстую банку от геля для стирки 4,5 литра, она по весу больше чем крышки собранные, жаль что не принимают


 Между Южныи рынком и Вильямса,возле телекомпании "Черное море"

----------


## МАРМЕЛАДНИЦА

Нужны только крышечки,  или возможно еще что-то подходит?

----------


## Эрион

Добрый день. Собираю крышечки, но тут друзья с предложили еще твердый пластик SB. Это пластик, в основном, в пластинах (с принтеров). Может он пригодиться? Пишут "жесткие полиуретановые пластиковые плиты".

----------


## Koska

А кто на Котовского собирает? Есть несколько килограммов пластика.

----------


## Алилу

и я на Котовского собрала килограмма 3-4 хотела бы отдать

----------


## rumata

> Между Южныи рынком и Вильямса,возле телекомпании "Черное море"


 Где именно?

----------


## maxx™

Якщо б на концерті ОЕ поставили б біля контролю  ємності для сбору кришечок, то їх можна було б назбирати кітька тисяч точно, їх там було просто гори...

----------


## Бармалей)

На Котовского я сдавал в детский дом творчества или как его там, тот который возле исполкома.

Последний раз когда сдавал не брали, т.к. у них насобиралось несколько мешков а волонтеры больше не приезжают. Волонтеры, вы где?!!!

----------


## Алилу

Я пошла в дом творчества на поселке - они закрыты на ремонт до 20 августа. откликнитесь кто  мог бы забрать мешок кг на 4.

----------


## Rus

> Я пошла в дом творчества на поселке - они закрыты на ремонт до 20 августа. откликнитесь кто  мог бы забрать мешок кг на 4.


 Попробуйте подойти в магазин "Море пива" в ТЦ "Сити-центр" (на 1-м этаже напротив "Таврии"), узнайте, кому и как они отдают крышечки, которые собирают у них.
Если узнаете контакты волонтеров - опубликуйте здесь оптовым сборщикам.

----------


## Алилу

Была в магазине на поселке в ситицентре.  Там дали визитку с номерами телефонов - но это колл-центр который находится в Днепре.  Написала на их адрес наш вопрос- будем ждать.  Может кто то поближе в Одессе будет на поселке и все таки заберет наши кульки. Идея сбора крышечек хорошая - а кто все таки забирает все собранное? Откликнитесь

----------


## Rus

> Идея сбора крышечек хорошая - а кто все таки забирает все собранное?


 У меня партии мелкие - одну я отвез в "Арт-кафе" на Жуковского, вторую я просто высыпал в контейнер для сбора крышечек в магазине "Море пива".

----------


## maxx™

Нажаль швидше за все це лохотрон. http://antikor.com.ua/articles/57992...i_neizvestnymi

Кришечка важить 2 гр, кілограм це не більше ніж 10 гривень, а щоб назбирати 500 кришечок треба придбати 500 бутилок води, квасу, пива... Та це не враховуючи витрати на сам збір та доставку.

Може простіше допомогти одразу 10-ю гривнями? А екологія та переробка кришечок - то вже зовсім окрема річ.

----------


## Koska

> Нажаль швидше за все це лохотрон. http://antikor.com.ua/articles/57992...i_neizvestnymi
> 
> Кришечка важить 2 гр, кілограм це не більше ніж 10 гривень, а щоб назбирати 500 кришечок треба придбати 500 бутилок води, квасу, пива... Та це не враховуючи витрати на сам збір та доставку.
> 
> Може простіше допомогти одразу 10-ю гривнями? А екологія та переробка кришечок - то вже зовсім окрема річ.


 А разве имеет значение, ради какого доброго дела? 
Места рядом с пещерами, водопадами, реками и озёрами... Прежде, чем расположиться на отдых, надо сначала убрать полянку. 
Пластик в природе не разлагается, а из сёл и пригорода мусор вообще не вывозится, жители сваливают его в овраги, откуда растаскивают лисы. По полям ветер разносит кульки и бывшие когда-то влажными салфетки. Сюжет для "Сталкера", и это печально.

----------


## maxx™

> А разве имеет значение, ради какого доброго дела? 
> Места рядом с пещерами, водопадами, реками и озёрами... Прежде, чем расположиться на отдых, надо сначала убрать полянку. 
> Пластик в природе не разлагается, а из сёл и пригорода мусор вообще не вывозится, жители сваливают его в овраги, откуда растаскивают лисы. По полям ветер разносит кульки и бывшие когда-то влажными салфетки. Сюжет для "Сталкера", и это печально.


 Я ж написав - 



> А екологія та переробка кришечок - то вже зовсім окрема річ.


 Тобто якщо ви збираєте кришечки заради екології, можете продовжувати це робити, але здавати їх можна просто у пункти де приймають папір, скло, пластик. Витрачати час та гроші на збір кришечок щоб допомогти зробити протези немає ніякого сенсу.

----------


## Rus

> здавати їх можна просто у пункти де приймають папір, скло, пластик.


 Хоть один адрес назовете? Потому что я знаю только, где принимают бутылки...

----------


## BUSZ

> Хоть один адрес назовете? Потому что я знаю только, где принимают бутылки...


 на 2-ой Заставе - конечная трамвая 21 точно, сама спрашивала)
на Черёмушках (Терешковой-Якира) внутри квартала есть приёмный пункт - бумагу точно видела несут, о пластике не знаю точно, но наверняка и его принимают

вот чего нашла   http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1281060&p=62836304&viewfull=1#post62836304

----------


## Алилу

Сегодня мне перезвонили из магазина Море Пива по поводу сбора крышечек.  Сами они точно не знают, но дали телефон того кто более осведомлен.  Позвонила я Татьяне и первый вопрос был - из какого вы города?  Оказывается она из Киева и будет 14июля в Одессе. Мы с Вами встретимся и осмотрим что у Вас есть и подумаем что делать.  А вообще можете сами отправить в Днепр фирмой МИСТ-ЭКСПРЕСС за счет получателя. Самый ближайший пункт ЭКСПРЕСА на Хуторской, на поселке их нет. Или ждать ее в июле месяце.  И на фоне этой статьи в теме по поводу сбора крышечек у меня чего то пропал энтузиам. Кто что думает?

----------


## Rus

> А вообще можете сами отправить в Днепр фирмой МИСТ-ЭКСПРЕСС за счет получателя. Самый ближайший пункт ЭКСПРЕСА на Хуторской, на поселке их нет. Или ждать ее в июле месяце.  И на фоне этой статьи в теме по поводу сбора крышечек у меня чего то пропал энтузиам. Кто что думает?


 1) Я нашел мини-отделение (посылки до 30 кг) на поселке:
МППВ №2828, вул. Марсельська, 40
пн-пт:10:00 - 18:00
сб: 10:00 - 14:00
нд: вихідний
(судя по карте - за Днепропетровской дорогой в сторону Сахарова, слева в новостройках)
2) пропал энтузиазм? а кто сказал, что творить благотворительность легко?

----------


## maxx™

> 2) пропал энтузиазм? а кто сказал, что творить благотворительность легко?


 Ти витратиш на збори та пересилку більше, ніж зробиш допомоги. Ось у чому річ. Щоб допомогти кришечками на 10 гривень ти повинен рік кожного дня придбати 2 бутилки води, а потім ще заплатити за пересилку цих кришечок (якщо заплатиш не ти, то у будь-якому випадку хтось ці гроші заплатить замість віддати їх на допомогу). А можеш просто дати 10 грн без цих титанічних зусиль.

----------


## Rus

> Ти витратиш на збори та пересилку більше, ніж зробиш допомоги. Ось у чому річ. Щоб допомогти кришечками на 10 гривень ти повинен рік кожного дня придбати 2 бутилки води, а потім ще заплатити за пересилку цих кришечок (якщо заплатиш не ти, то у будь-якому випадку хтось ці гроші заплатить замість віддати їх на допомогу). А можеш просто дати 10 грн без цих титанічних зусиль.


 Дякую за коментар.
Я кожного тижня купую 4 пакети молока, 2 пакети сока, теперь ще кожного дня бутилку мінералки (доктор прописав). Ніяких титанічних зусиль при зборі не відчуваю (віддаю через "Море пива" або через "Арт-кафе"), та й ще додаю до них кришечкі від шампунів, зубних паст та інших госптоварів. 
Але й волонтерам гроші переводжу регулярно.

----------


## HOC

> Кто зарабатывает на сборе крышек для протезов? Расследование со многими неизвестными.


 http://news.mspravka.info/news/98683

----------


## AsyA

> ....


 На первой странице эта же ссылка годичной давности от покровосрывателя. 
Вот страница группы в ФБ, почитайте отчеты. 
Караван идет.

----------


## maxx™

> На первой странице эта же ссылка годичной давности от покровосрывателя. 
> Вот страница группы в ФБ, почитайте отчеты. 
> Караван идет.


 Там немає звітів.... Там тільки звіти про те скільки кришечок зібрано та все. Та ще хто одержав допомогу. За скільки ці кришечки продані там нічого не кажуть... Скільки коштів надійшло у фонд теж немає. Навіть на просте питання - скільки коштує протез вони не відповідають, хоча це відкрита інформація. Достатньо зв'язатися з виробником та він скаже орієнтовні ціни. 




> але МИНУВ РІК і більше 55 000 кг=55 тон пластику


 якщо кілограм коштує 10 грн (а у коментарях вони пишуть що це не більше ніж 10 грн), то за рік назбирали 550000 грн. Скільки при цьому було заплачено крупним перевізникам? Скільки було витрачено на міський транспорт чи бензин щоб довезти невеликі партії кришечок до місць збору?

----------


## AsyA

> Там немає звітів.... Там тільки звіти про те скільки кришечок зібрано та все. Та ще хто одержав допомогу. За скільки ці кришечки продані там нічого не кажуть... Скільки коштів надійшло у фонд теж немає. Навіть на просте питання - скільки коштує протез вони не відповідають, хоча це відкрита інформація. Достатньо зв'язатися з виробником та він скаже орієнтовні ціни. 
> 
> 
> якщо кілограм коштує 10 грн (а у коментарях вони пишуть що це не більше ніж 10 грн), то за рік назбирали 550000 грн. Скільки при цьому було заплачено крупним перевізникам? Скільки було витрачено на міський транспорт чи бензин щоб довезти невеликі партії кришечок до місць збору?


 Там в разделе "кто получил помощь" чеки приаттаченные.

----------


## maxx™

> Там в разделе "кто получил помощь" чеки приаттаченные.


 Там немає розділу скільки нам надійшло та від кого....
Хтось дав 100грн, йому показали що витратили на допомогу 10000. Він буде думати що зробив класну справу. Так буде думати кожних, хто дав 100 грн. А от коли кожен дізнається що назбирали 100000 а витратили 10000 почнуться питання. Так само питання можуть початися якщо усі дізнаються, що на зборі кришечок переробник отримує сировину, перевізник об'єми перевезень, а суми надходжень мізерні. Вони вже рік працюють, а так й не оприлюднили результати скільки ж грошей принесли їм кришечки. Також на сайті вони пишуть що є уся звітність відповідно до законодавства та дають посилання, де можна побачити скільки вони витратили та скільки кришечок назбирали. Це на їхню думку усе що треба відповідно до законодавства.

----------


## AsyA

> Там немає розділу скільки нам надійшло та від кого....
> Хтось дав 100грн, йому показали що витратили на допомогу 10000. Він буде думати що зробив класну справу. Так буде думати кожних, хто дав 100 грн. А от коли кожен дізнається що назбирали 100000 а витратили 10000 почнуться питання. Так само питання можуть початися якщо усі дізнаються, що на зборі кришечок переробник отримує сировину, перевізник об'єми перевезень, а суми надходжень мізерні. Вони вже рік працюють, а так й не оприлюднили результати скільки ж грошей принесли їм кришечки. Також на сайті вони пишуть що є уся звітність відповідно до законодавства та дають посилання, де можна побачити скільки вони витратили та скільки кришечок назбирали. Це на їхню думку усе що треба відповідно до законодавства.


 Подозреваю, что можно им про это написать, сайт и правда не указывает переведенных в фонд средств. Однако количество крышечек и отчеты о сделанной работе есть. 
Думаю, достаточно запросить первый тип информации. В том же фб.

----------


## Rus

первый раз вижу, чтоб модератор спорил с супер-модератором 



> Скільки було витрачено на міський транспорт чи бензин щоб довезти невеликі партії кришечок до місць збору?


 Я один раз отдал крышечки в "Арт-кафе" на Жуковского, но был там по делам, а не ехал с поселка в город специально для этого.
Второй раз отдал крышечки в магазине "Море пива" в ТЦ "Сити-центр", который находится в пешей доступности от моего дома.
Итого мои затраты на транспорт и пересылку - 0 грн.
Почему вы пытаетесь всячески дискредитировать благородную акцию? Критикуя - предлагай! Что вы предлагаете вместо этой акции для помощи бойцам/участникам/инвалидам АТО, их семьям или беженцам?

----------


## maxx™

> Я один раз отдал крышечки в "Арт-кафе" на Жуковского, но был там по делам, а не ехал с поселка в город специально для этого.
> Второй раз отдал крышечки в магазине "Море пива" в ТЦ "Сити-центр", который находится в пешей доступности от моего дома.
> Итого мои затраты на транспорт и пересылку - 0 грн.


 Ці кришечки повинні потім дістатися туди, де за них дадуть гроші. Хтось за це буде платити.




> Почему вы пытаетесь всячески дискредитировать благородную акцию? Критикуя - предлагай! Что вы предлагаете вместо этой акции для помощи бойцам/участникам/инвалидам АТО, их семьям или беженцам?


 Я не питаюсь її дискредитувати, я питаюсь дізнатись чи відповідає ця акція промовам які в неї прописані. От був концерт ОЕ, там було по деякім оцінкам 40000 чоловік. Якщо 10% на вході залишили кришечку, то це 4000 кришечок, які перетворяться приблизно у 8 кг= 80 грн. Ось ця цифра дає відповідь, чому на концерті ОЕ не було урн для збирання кришечок - щоб їх зібрати треба було витратити більше ніж 80 грн. Навіть якщо кожний відвідувач з концерту залишив би кришечку це було б усього 800 грн, що для такого заходу не сума. Це у місці, де дуже велика концентрація кришечок...
На мою думку є більш ефективні засоби допомогти військовим, але кожний може допомагати так, як вважає потрібним. Якщо хтось вирішив що кришечки це гарний засіб допомогти, то нехай допомагає хоч так. 1 кришечка = 1 копійка.

----------


## Goodspeed

Как проверить поддаётся ли общество оболваниванию и манипуляции?
Сделать патриотическую акцию и посмотреть как общество отреагирует.
А как насчёт вредоносных микроорганизмов и бактерий, которые могут быть на крышках? Некоторые микробы могут выживать даже в атомных реакторах и кипячение не поможет.
Люди могут пострадать.
Может лучше собрать денег, купить стерильный материал и передать непосредственно для изготовления протезов.
А почему всю бутылку не использовать для изготовления протеза? Там такой же пластик!

----------


## li-ven

> Как проверить поддаётся ли общество оболваниванию и манипуляции?
> Сделать патриотическую акцию и посмотреть как общество отреагирует.
> А как насчёт вредоносных микроорганизмов и бактерий, которые могут быть на крышках? Некоторые микробы могут выживать даже в атомных реакторах и кипячение не поможет.
> Люди могут пострадать.
> Может лучше собрать денег, купить стерильный материал и передать непосредственно для изготовления протезов.
> А почему всю бутылку не использовать для изготовления протеза? Там такой же пластик!


 вы вообще читали то, что комментируете!

----------


## HOC

> На первой странице эта же ссылка годичной давности от покровосрывателя. 
> Вот страница группы в ФБ, почитайте отчеты. 
> Караван идет.


 Как обычно: вижу кучу пластика, вижу какие то отчеты, вижу кучу надписей сделанных людьми за деньги. Но не вижу нигде процесса. А так как волонтерам сейчас веры нету вообще, то хочу ролик "как это сделано".

Ах да, вера это не об этом, вера она в церкви. Не в телевизоре.

Караван идет.

----------


## HOC

> Я не питаюсь її дискредитувати, я питаюсь дізнатись.


 Любая попытка у кого либо что либо узнать, в наше время или сепаратизм или предательство интересов народа.

Ну, в глазах тех, кто победил...

----------


## Defkill

Насчёт того что это не выгодно,согласен.
В другом вон городе для сбора устроили фестиваль красок,продавали краску на 10 грн дороже,а выручка вся шла на помощь бойцам АТО.
И подобного много.
Вон сколько рок концертов благотворительных,проблема в организации,желающих выступить будет много.
Даже на этом же фестивале и рок концерте можно было бы агитировать складывать крышки в контейнеры...

----------


## Rus

> Любая попытка у кого либо что либо узнать, в наше время или сепаратизм или предательство интересов народа.


 1. про сепаратизм я не говорил - не приписывайте мне то, чего не было.
2. я не увидел в его постах НИ ОДНОГО вопроса. как можно пытаться что-то узнать, не задавая ни  одного вопроса? или все оппоненты должны телепатически догадаться, что именно его интересует?

----------


## Алилу

16 июля с 12 до 14 часов на Канатной 35 будут принимать пластик и т д  http://odessa.net.ua/news/16-ijulja-odessity-mogut-sdat-musor-na-blagoe-delo      может кто то с поселка будет на машине забрали бы у меня большой кулек с пластмасой.

----------


## BUSZ

поселковцам повезло)

http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/6946-O-butylkah-Ruzvelte-i-Francuzskom-bulvare
http://odessa-life.od.ua/article/694...tu-ot-plastika

Недавно мы связались с харьковским заводом, который согласился забирать у нас собранное сырье, но при условии, что его будет не менее десяти тонн. У нас сейчас около 4,5 тонны собранного пластика и мы надеемся, до конца года нужное количество соберется, и мы начнем возвращать вложенные деньги, хотя это и не наша основная цель. Мы хотим приучить людей сортировать мусор, чтобы к тому времени, когда в Украине начнется массовая переработка отходов, все были к этому готовы.
Скопировано с сайта http://odessa-life.od.ua

«Одесская жизнь» предлагает своим читателям присоединяться к подготовке нашей новой рубрики. Поделитесь с нами своей экологической инициативой. А если вы стали свидетелем «мусорного беспредела», сделайте фото, обозначьте время съемки, координаты места и направьте в нашу редакцию по электронному адресу: [email protected] или сообщите об этом по телефонам: (048) 785-10-71, 785-10-72.
Скопировано с сайта http://odessa-life.od.ua

----------


## Эрион

Ребятки, так куда можно крышечки принести? есть кулек.

----------


## Rus

> Ребятки, так куда можно крышечки принести? есть кулек.


 Одеська	Одеса	вул. Хуторська, 101в	Міст-експрес
Одеська	Одеса	Лермонтовский пер.,6	
Одеська	Одеса	ул.Жуковского, 23	арт-паб
Одеська	Одеса	вул. Канатна, 35	
Одеська	Одеса	Ланжеронівська вул., 3, каб.46

----------


## k.a.t.e.n.o.k

А на таирова где-то можно отдать?

----------


## Богданюшка

> А на таирова где-то можно отдать?


 Видела в магазинчике Море пива на Глушко, возле рынка Людмила - бокс с крашками.

----------


## k.a.t.e.n.o.k

> Видела в магазинчике Море пива на Глушко, возле рынка Людмила - бокс с крашками.


 Да,сегодня занесла,спасибо!

Отправлено с моего SM-A500H через Tapatalk

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

А на поселке Котовского есть куда сдать крышки?

----------


## Rus

> А на поселке Котовского есть куда сдать крышки?


 Магазин "Море пива" на 1-м этаже ТЦ "Сити-центр Котовский" (напротив входа в "Таврию").
Или на вахте детского дома творчества (возле райисполкома на пр.Добровольского).

----------


## Dejka

кто знает, в Море Пива на Филатова есть бокс?

----------


## Бармалей)

> Магазин "Море пива" на 1-м этаже ТЦ "Сити-центр Котовский" (напротив входа в "Таврию").
> *Или на вахте детского дома творчества (возле райисполкома на пр.Добровольского).*


 В доме творчества жаловались, что у них никто крышки не забирает. Волонтеры, отзовитесь.

----------


## Rus

> Волонтеры, отзовитесь.


 А был ли мальчик?
Я 2 раза сдавал в "Море пива", но после этого закрались сомнения, что они переводят деньги, полученные за сдачу крышек, на изготовление протезов для ветеранов АТО, скорее всего - просто используют во взаиморасчетах с поставщиками тары.
Мой запал постепенно угасает, если не видно обратной связи от волонтеров.

----------


## Dejka

ВОТ где ваша макулатура, крышечки, пластиковые бутылки и прочее пойдут на благое дело. 
Канатная 35.

планирую поставить пустые коробки в подъезде повесить объявление. Надеюсь, мои соседи будут мусор сортировать.




> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1437116476591579/


 
и ВАЖНО! следующий сбор 11 сентября. 




> Нагадуємо як нас знайти
> 37 збір-11 вересня=))) 
> Збір на Канатній 35! 
> ми там будемо з 12.00 до 14.00
> .

----------


## Gamachka

На Жуковского крышки не принимают! Там уже валяется один кулек на кухне, как мне сказали.... Придите и заберите, если вам нужно. Я свои крышечки выкину в контейнер для сбора пластмассы.... Собираешь, привозишь, а потом на тебя как на придурка смотрят!

----------


## shell1989

у меня есть

----------


## Ozuna

на Канатную в любой день можно крышки завести?

----------


## Rus

Вы зря кого-то спрашиваете: как я понимаю - здесь нет организаторов сбора крышечек, а только те небезразличные, кто сам этим занимается и сам сдает в разных местах.

----------


## Dejka

> на Канатную в любой день можно крышки завести?


 нет Озунчик, там есть конкретные даты, через каждые 2 недели. Я никак не могу тоже попасть...
уже столько набралось.

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> нет Озунчик, там есть конкретные даты, через каждые 2 недели. Я никак не могу тоже попасть...
> уже столько набралось.


 Узнаете, в какую дату - напишите тут, плз. Тоже насобиралось.

----------


## Ann_Barto

> Узнаете, в какую дату - напишите тут, плз. Тоже насобиралось.


 Следующий сбор будет 30 октября. 

1 фото:как пройти к волонтерам на склад. 2 фото: что собирают + еще батарейки

----------


## norika

> Следующий сбор будет 30 октября. 
> 
> 1 фото:как пройти к волонтерам на склад. 2 фото: что собирают + еще батарейки Вложение 11570094 Вложение 11570095


 Здравствуйте всем. Спасибо за информацию, подпишусь на тему. А время то же останется?

----------


## Dejka

> Здравствуйте всем. Спасибо за информацию, подпишусь на тему. А время то же останется?


 у вас есть фб?
тут подробная инфа

----------


## Ann_Barto

> Здравствуйте всем. Спасибо за информацию, подпишусь на тему. А время то же останется?


 девочки перенесли сбор на 23 октября. время всегда одно и тоже с 12 до 14.

Так же девочки на сборе будут собирать продукты, детские рисуночки и обереги для отправки на восток. Отчеты потом будут в группах вк и на фэйсбуке.

----------


## Ozuna

апну темку, чтоб напомнить, что сегодня сбор.

----------


## rumata

Когда следующий сбор и где?

----------


## Dejka

> Когда следующий сбор и где?


 на самом деле я отвозила не конкретно в назначенную дату (не получалось никак), там охранник впускает вас на территорию и вы можете сложить пакеты у склада (за зданиями в глубине, там легко найти). 

а вообще: 



> Наступний збір 6го листопада

----------


## BUSZ

> Когда следующий сбор и где?


 как вариант, здесь принимают всегда
и ребята постоянно расширяют сеть сеток для сбора, может и ваш двор присоединиться к этому очень полезному для чистоты города и экологии делу)))

https://vk.com/odessaplastik

и ещё в тему интересное):
Все свое ношу с собой. Трэш-проект американца

https://vk.com/odessaplastik?w=wall-94053974_488
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL48rXI-G-4

----------


## Rus

*Как пластиковые крышечки спасают в Испании жизни*

Update: в личку пришло сообщение "супер! осталось найти такое предприятие!"
У нас немного проще: есть волонтеры, которые регулярно (обычно - раз в 2 недели, по воскресеньям) собирают у всех желающих в своем пункте сбора на ул.Канатной, 35 крышечки (так же, как другое вторсырье, подлежащее переработке), потом сдают его на перерабатывающий завод, а деньги используют для помощи ВСУ - покупают форму, каски, готовят вкусняшки, отправляют мёд/варенье военным.
Есть группа в Фейсбуке "Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу!!!", где регулярно анонсируются сборы и прочие инициативы.

----------


## ВерМишель

добрый день!

а инициатор этой темки больше не забирает крышки/пластик?
я до сих пор собираю, но на Канатную у меня никак не получается отвезти..

вот и думаю, что с ними делать.. выкидывать уже рука не поднимается

----------


## BUSZ

> добрый день!
> 
> а инициатор этой темки больше не забирает крышки/пластик?
> я до сих пор собираю, но на Канатную у меня никак не получается отвезти..
> 
> вот и думаю, что с ними делать.. выкидывать уже рука не поднимается


 посмотрите тут места сбора (в стационарные контейнеры)




> как вариант, здесь принимают всегда
> и ребята постоянно расширяют сеть сеток для сбора, может и ваш двор присоединиться к этому очень полезному для чистоты города и экологии делу)))
> 
> https://vk.com/odessaplastik

----------


## Rus

> а инициатор этой темки больше не забирает крышки/пластик?


 Может инициатор этой темки преследовал цель только проинформировать про эту инициативу, а не собирать собственноручно.



> я до сих пор собираю, но на Канатную у меня никак не получается отвезти..
> вот и думаю, что с ними делать.. выкидывать уже рука не поднимается


 А где вы живете, если не секрет? Если на пос.Котовского - я мог бы забрать у вас и отвезти на Канатную.
Если кто-то еще собирает крышки на пос.Котовского - я мог бы забрать и у них (но без фанатизма).
Оставляйте сообщения с контактами в личке - созвонимся, встретимся.
Ближайший сбор на Канатной, насколько мне известно - 15 января 2017 года.

----------


## Богданюшка

А кто-то сдавал крышки в Море пива? Берут? А то у меня 5 л баклажка крышек есть, хочу  сдать где-нибудь в районе Глушко.

----------


## Rus

> А кто-то сдавал крышки в Море пива? Берут? А то у меня 5 л баклажка крышек есть, хочу  сдать где-нибудь в районе Глушко.


 Я сдавал, но на Котовского. Приняли мой скромный пакетик, пересыпали в свою тару на складе - и мой пакетик обратно.
Не факт, что эти крышки пойдут на благотворительность - скорее просто на взаиморасчеты с поставщиком тары.

----------


## ВерМишель

> А где вы живете, если не секрет? Если на пос.Котовского - я мог бы забрать у вас и отвезти на Канатную.
> Если кто-то еще собирает крышки на пос.Котовского - я мог бы забрать и у них (но без фанатизма).
> Оставляйте сообщения с контактами в личке - созвонимся, встретимся.
> Ближайший сбор на Канатной, насколько мне известно - 15 января 2017 года.


 Я нахожусь на Гагарина. В рабочее время..  Дома надо мной посмеиваются, но крышки таки не выкидывают.. я таскаю все на работу.. на работе меня тоже не поддерживают, я одна скидываю все в кулек.. кулек потихоньку растет , на меня начинают косо смотреть, но пока молчат..   вот надо отнести/отдать, но куда/кому.... может где-то рядом, вблизи Гагарина есть место сбора крышек/пластика?  VK на работе нет..

----------


## BUSZ

> Я нахожусь на Гагарина. В рабочее время..  Дома надо мной посмеиваются, но крышки таки не выкидывают.. я таскаю все на работу.. на работе меня тоже не поддерживают, я одна скидываю все в кулек.. кулек потихоньку растет , на меня начинают косо смотреть, но пока молчат..   вот надо отнести/отдать, но куда/кому.... может где-то рядом, вблизи Гагарина есть место сбора крышек/пластика?  VK на работе нет..


 с ВК - адреса установленных контейнеров для пластика (любого! имеющего маркировку вторичной переработки)

1. Ул.Марсельская, 35

2. Ул.Лондонская, 1

3. Ул.Днепропетровская дорога 126

4. Ул.Дрезденская, н.п. Крыжановка

5. Ул.Ген.Бочарова, 52

6. Ул.Проспект Шевченко 29а

7. Ул.Добровольского, 140

8. Ул.Миланская, 22

9. Ул. Паустовского, 32

10. Ул. Паустовского, 33

11. Ул.Олега Кошевого, 11

12. Ул.Александра Невского 43 (гимназия №6) (+ контейнер для батареек)

13. Парк Шевченко (зеленый театр)

14. Днепропетровская дорога 120 (справа от магазина Сильпо)

15. Ул. Сахарова (между домом 44 и 40/1) прямо у дороги.

16.Ул. Днепропетровская дорога 109

17. Ул.Майский переулок

18. Ул.Сахарова 18

19. Ул.Генерала Бочарова 7

20. Ул.Генерала Бочарова 57а.

А также карта Онлайн - https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...104999997&z=11

----------


## BUSZ

> Неверная ссылка на карту (Not found)


 поправила и проверила

----------


## AnnaValerievna

Всех с Новым Годом и Рождеством! Всем мира и добра!

Следующий сбор 15-го января.

Если есть люди, которые собирают крышечки на Черемушках, в центре или в районе Золотого Дюка - с удовольствием у вас их заберу и передам девушкам. Отчет о доставке будет)

----------


## Богданюшка

> Всех с Новым Годом и Рождеством! Всем мира и добра!
> 
> Следующий сбор 15-го января.
> 
> Если есть люди, которые собирают крышечки на Черемушках, в центре или в районе Золотого Дюка - с удовольствием у вас их заберу и передам девушкам. Отчет о доставке будет)


 Давайте я вам отдам свои крышки в р-е Золотого Дюка.

----------


## zverek

а почему только крышки? много пластиковых баночек от таблеток, всяких ручек от упаковки ноутбуков и тд выбрасывается
да и сами пластиковые бутылки сплющиваются и ведь это тоже пластик
почему только крышечки?

----------


## Rus

> а почему только крышки? много пластиковых баночек от таблеток, всяких ручек от упаковки ноутбуков и тд выбрасывается
> да и сами пластиковые бутылки сплющиваются и ведь это тоже пластик
> почему только крышечки?


 Сдавать на переработку нужно отдельно крышечки (твердая пластмасса), отдельно ПЭТ, отдельно полиэтилен (там всего 5 или 7 сортов, кажется).
Я немного выше давал ссылку на группу в фейсбуке - там расписано подробнее.
Крышечки более компактны при сборе, ну или просто произошло заимствование из Европы - там во многих странах (а частности - в Испании) так же собирают пластмассу, а деньги от сбора перечисляют на благотворительность.

----------


## BUSZ

http://news.finance.ua/ua/news/-/392...chovyh-napoyiv
Депутати пропонують впровадити в Україні "депозитну" систему збору та утилізації тари з-під харчових напоїв

----------


## Rus

Ахринеть, Во-первых - не решается вся проблема сбора вторсырья (бумага и картон за рамками закона), во-вторых - это потребует кардинально изменить бухгалтерский учет тары (хотя, справедливости ради, некоторые конфигурации 1С выглядят готовыми к этому, но готовы ли бухгалтера выделять стоимость тары из учета - не понятно).

----------


## Rus

19 лютого з 12:00 до 14:00 на вул. Канатній, 35 (на розі Єврейській) - традиційний збір кришачок та інших вторинних матеріалів.

----------


## Rus

5 березня з 12:00 до 14:00 на вул. Канатній, 35 (на розі вул. Єврейській) - традиційний збір кришачок та інших вторинних матеріалів.

----------


## Вячеслав_Д

> 5 березня з 12:00 до 14:00 на вул. Канатній, 35 (на розі вул. Єврейській) - традиційний збір кришачок та інших вторинних матеріалів.


 Лови, случайно наткнулся, может пригодится.



> Есть много крышек от пластиковых бутылок. Отдам даром.

----------


## Лиддия

Ура! Нашла!

----------


## Rus

Наступний збір 
Відбудеться 19 березня 
12:00-14:00
Канатна 35

----------


## Nataliholod

> Наступний збір 
> Відбудеться 19 березня 
> 12:00-14:00
> Канатна 35


 Це старт збору, чи єдина дата?

----------


## Rus

> Це старт збору, чи єдина дата?


 На Канатной 35 они постоянно не сидят, но регулярно по воскресеньям принимают крышечки/пластмассу/стеклотару/макулатуру.
Собранное вторсырье сдают на переработку, вырученные средства идут на помощь армии.
Следующий сбор будет 23 апреля (обычно с 12:00 до 14:00).
Подробнее - в фейсбуке в группе "Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу!!!"

----------


## Nataliholod

> На Канатной 35 они постоянно не сидят, но регулярно по воскресеньям принимают крышечки/пластмассу/стеклотару/макулатуру.
> Собранное вторсырье сдают на переработку, вырученные средства идут на помощь армии.
> Следующий сбор будет 23 апреля (обычно с 12:00 до 14:00).


 Спасибо.

----------


## BUSZ

Драгоценный пластик: одессит превращает мусор в ценное сырье
https://mg.od.ua/blog/dragocennyj-plastik-odessit-prevrashaet-musor-v-cennoe-syre/

----------


## Rus

В Одессе запустили Эко-маршрут: грузовик вывозит пластиковые отходы для переработки

В минувшие выходные в Одессе впервые состоялся выезд машины Эко-маршрута, организованного эко-активистами.

Маршрут составляется таким образом, чтобы собрать отходы у людей, которые заранее оставляют заявку у организаторов. Об успешном начале работы проекта сообщила его автор Олеся Крок:
_    «53 человека, среди которых мужчины, женщины и дети, сегодня принесли свой отсортированный мусор, чтоб спасти его от свалки»._

В Украине сейчас территория, занимаемая свалками, почти в 2 раза больше территории заповедников, отмечает общественница. Партнеры акции — Школа сортировки мусора и компания «ECOBOX», предоставившая машину.

Следующий эко-рейс запланирован на 30 апреля, с 10 утра. Пока он действует на территории Приморского района Одессы, но может быть продлен. Желающие принять участие в маршруте могут обращаться к организаторам — Олесе Крок и Екатерине Гречко через их страницы в facebook.

----------


## ashura

> В Одессе запустили Эко-маршрут: грузовик вывозит пластиковые отходы для переработки
> 
> В минувшие выходные в Одессе впервые состоялся выезд машины Эко-маршрута, организованного эко-активистами.
> 
> Маршрут составляется таким образом, чтобы собрать отходы у людей, которые заранее оставляют заявку у организаторов. Об успешном начале работы проекта сообщила его автор Олеся Крок:
> _    «53 человека, среди которых мужчины, женщины и дети, сегодня принесли свой отсортированный мусор, чтоб спасти его от свалки»._
> 
> В Украине сейчас территория, занимаемая свалками, почти в 2 раза больше территории заповедников, отмечает общественница. Партнеры акции — Школа сортировки мусора и компания «ECOBOX», предоставившая машину.
> 
> Следующий эко-рейс запланирован на 30 апреля, с 10 утра. Пока он действует на территории Приморского района Одессы, но может быть продлен. Желающие принять участие в маршруте могут обращаться к организаторам — Олесе Крок и Екатерине Гречко через их страницы в facebook.


 пусть тему тут создадут, если ее еще нет и пишут

ps если уже есть то направьте

----------


## Lychik

Кто живет Глушко угол Ильфа и Петрова, Глушко 26, возле первой парадной поставили контейнер, для сбора пластика который можно переработать
Кому удобно приносите

еще такие устанавливали на Левитана, кто рядом пусть напишет адреса

----------


## Rus

Информация из фейсбука Олеси Крок:
_ЭКО-МАРШРУТ 30 апреля

Перечень остановок вот:

- 9 ст. Б. Фонтана (возле ресторана Очаг)
- 7 ст. Б. Фонтана (подскажите, где есть парковочное место?)
- 6 ст. Б.Фонтана (парковочный карман возле бювета)
- Аркадия (на парковке возле Спорт-лайфа)
- Черняховского угол Тенистой (со стороны Тенистой)
- 4 ст. Б.Фонтана (возле Таврии В)
- ул. Сегедская (парковка возле Виртуса)
- проспект Шевченко (на парковке возле хозяйственного суда)
- проспект Шевченко Политех (парковочный карман возле подземного перехода)
- ул. Гагарина угол пр. Шевченко
- Французский бульвар (парковка Сильпо, в районе киностудии)
- ул. Канатная угол Еврейской

Добавилось три остановки: 7 ст фонтана, Черняховского угол Тенистой, и пр Шевченко Политех.

Можно еще добавлять остановки (по линии маршрута), до конца недели принимаем Ваши предложения.

Только большая просьба: чётко укажите адрес остановки и самое важное - ТАМ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ ПАРКОВОЧНОЕ МЕСТО для вот такой машины, как на фото.
_
График движения по маршруту будет сообщен позже - следите за обновлениями.

----------


## ВерМишель

в центре ничего нет???  в центре города  надо поставить контейнеры для пластика!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rus

> в центре ничего нет???  в центре города  надо поставить контейнеры для пластика!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 К чему столько эмоций? Вы от кого-то требуете это? Надо - так ставьте! 
Не забывайте, что в этой теме обсуждаются инициативы волонтеров и активистов, а не городская или тем более государственная программа, и не у всех есть возможность за свой счет выполнить то, что в других странах делает государство или мэрия, а от нашего ворсовета ждать этого не приходится - здесь тяжело распилить бюджет, как на разрушении ремонте Потемкинской лестницы или прокладке сверхскоростного трамвая.

----------


## miss A

Эко маршрут - акция, организованная Школой сортировки мусора и проводится с целью популизации культуры сортировки мусора
Цель маршрута - обеспечить людям возможность без проблем сдать отсортированное (если они живут в зоне проезда маршрута), потому что главная причина, почему люди не сортируют: не знают, куда сдать накопленное вторсырье, так как город не дает сервис сортировки на данный момент
Собранное сырье не попадает на свалку, а отправится на переработку, через фирму-заготовителя вторсырья.

На данный момент маршрут с экономической точки зрения - убыточный, то есть стоимость собранного сырья не покрывает расходы на машину и оплату услуг водителя. ОДнако, учитывая достаточно высокий интерес одесситов и их готовность присоединиться к маршруту, можно предположить, что в будущем, при регулярной работе маршрута количество и качество собранного вторсырья будет увеличиваться и маршрут перестанет ездить в минус. Тогда с каждого маршрута будет выделяться сумма, которая будет переводиться в благотворительный фонд Пчелка, или на счет больницы/детского дома.

также будут принимать чистый тетрапак и баночки от сметаны-йогурта.

----------


## miss A



----------


## Rus

Насколько мне известно - тип пластика, примененного при изготовлении конкретной бутылочки (PET, PP или HDPE), обычно наносится на донышке, но, к сожалению, не всегда его можно разобрать.
По внешнему виду самой бутылочки отличить проблематично: у моей жены оказались 2 шампуня в схожих бутылках, одна - PP, вторая - HDPE, а, как следует из предыдущей картинки, РР не подлежит переработке.

На Канатной, 35 следующий сбор будет 23 апреля (обычно с 12:00 до 14:00).
Подробнее - в фейсбуке в группе "Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу!!!"

----------


## ВерМишель

> К чему столько эмоций? Вы от кого-то требуете это? Надо - так ставьте! 
> Не забывайте, что в этой теме обсуждаются инициативы волонтеров и активистов, а не городская или тем более государственная программа, и не у всех есть возможность за свой счет выполнить то, что в других странах делает государство или мэрия, а от нашего ворсовета ждать этого не приходится - здесь тяжело распилить бюджет, как на разрушении ремонте Потемкинской лестницы или прокладке сверхскоростного трамвая.


 - никаких эмоций, банальные вопросы.. ничего от Вас не требую, просто интересуюсь..
- не забываю, периодически читаю, крышечки собираю..

----------


## Rus

Наступний збір на Канатній, 35
Відбудеться 30 квітня 2017
12:00-15:00
збирають кришачки, макулатуру, пластик

----------


## Mandrivvnuk

куда отправлять?

----------


## Rus

Наступний збір на Канатній, 35 відбудеться 14 травня 2017 з 12:00 до 15:00 год.
Збирають кришачки, макулатуру, пластик.

----------


## Богданюшка

> Наступний збір на Канатній, 35 відбудеться 14 травня 2017 з 12:00 до 15:00 год.
> Збирають кришачки, макулатуру, пластик.


 Никто с Таирова (Глушко) ехать не будет? Отдала бы крышки.

----------


## ete

Когда в следующий раз планируется сбор?

----------


## Ozuna

> Когда в следующий раз планируется сбор?


 присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Rus

> Когда в следующий раз планируется сбор?


 


> присоединяюсь к вопросу.


 Вже в цю неділю - 57-й збір
Канатна 35
12:00 - 15:00

----------


## Rus

Відтепер на Канатній 35 - збір вторинної сировини та кришок кожну неділю з 12:00 до 15:00.

----------


## Rus

Наступний збір на Канатній, 35 - як завжди, у неділю* 16 липня* орієнтовно з 12:00 до 15:00.
Якщо двері складу (у глибині двора) зачинено - залишайте біля дверей.

----------


## Rus

Что собирают волонтеры сообщества "Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу!!!"
Следующий сбор 30 июля с 12:00 до 15:00.

Что НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТ в пунктах приема вторсырья

----------


## Rus

Еще один плакат - что принимают и что не принимают на Канатной, 35

----------


## Rus

В цю неділю (13 серпня) - черговий 64 збір.
Канатна 35
12:00 - 15:00

----------


## Rus

Наступний 65-й збір відбудеться 27 серпня.
Наша адреса: Канатна 35
12:00-15:00

----------


## Rus

Наступний 67-й збір відбудеться 24 вересня.
Наша адреса: Канатна 35
Відтепер *13:00-15:00*

----------


## Rus

Наступний збір відбудеться 12.11.2017
Канатна 35
13:00- 15:00

----------


## Rus

Наступний збір відбудеться 12.11.2017
Канатна 35
13:00- 15:00 

Також триває збір книжок для Українських військових.
Книги можно приносити на Канатну, 35 12 листопада чи в Бібліотеку імені М.С. Грушевського.

----------


## fionika

Собираю тогда крышечки и книги.

----------


## Rus

Наступний збір відбудеться 26.11.2017
Канатна 35, 13:00- 15:00

Також триває збір книжок для Українських військових.
Книги можно приносити на будь-якій збір на Канатну 35 чи в Бібліотеку імені М.С. Грушевського (вул. Троїцька, 49/51) щодня, окрім понеділка.

----------


## Rus

Наступний збір відбудеться 10.12.2017
Канатна 35, 13:00- 15:00

----------


## Rus

*УВАГА !!!!!!!!!* 
Друзі, в неділю, 10 грудня, Канатна 35 буде закрита, тому збір переносимо на 17 грудня!
Чекаємо вас 17 грудня (неділя) на Канатній 35 з 13:00 до 15:00

----------


## Rus

*УВАГА !!!!!!!!!* 
З Канатної, 35 проект збору кришачок та вторсировини переїжджає!!
Нові пункти прийому будуть за такими адресами:
Люстдорфська дорога,74
Червонослобідська, 27/25
Приносити можно з понеділка по суботу з 8:00 - 17:00
Друзі, при здачі вторсировини обов'язково кажіть ,що це для проекту "*Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу*" !!

----------


## Ольга Коваленко

Це корисна тема. Окрім кришочок та книжок ще шось потрібно? Які саме треба книжки?

----------


## Rus

> Це корисна тема. Окрім кришочок та книжок ще шось потрібно? Які саме треба книжки?


 Будь які книжки українською мовою.

Коли волонтери були на Канатній - збирали вторсировину, пластмасові пляшки (у тому числі - від хімії), батарейки.
Тепер - не знаю, що вони будуть збирати, якщо змінюють дислокацію.
Знайшов детальну інформацію у групі цього волонтерського проекту у Фейсбуці:
_"Друзі, при здачі вторсировини обов'язково кажіть, що це для проекту "Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу" !! "_

----------


## Юля1984

Всегда удивлялась зачем на ато крышечки сдавать, теперь благодаря этой теме буду знать и усерднее сдавать. Не стоит обвинять никого, может и кто-то наживается, но есть и честные люди

----------


## Rus

+1. Уже 3 года собираю и сдаю - никаких мошенников не встречал. Группа проекта "Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу" в фейсбуке регулярно публикует отчеты, сколько сдано вторсырья, пластмассы, крышек, и что на эти средства закуплено.

----------


## SVETAL

еще собирают пластиковые крышки? куда можно сдавать?

----------


## Rus

> еще собирают пластиковые крышки? куда можно сдавать?


 К сожалению - помещение (склад) на Канатной, 35 пришлось отдать.
Группа в Фейсбуке сейчас работает по другому принципу: желающие помочь сдают крышки, куда найдут (есть как минимум 2 адреса, где их принимают - на Слободке и на Люстдорфской дороге, но тарифы очень низкие, в районе 5 грн/кг), а потом переводят вырученные деньги (в том числе - за макулатуру, стеклобой или просто благотворительность) на карточку администратора группы.

----------


## АндрэГук

Ребята! Делают не прямо из них. Но по циклу там что-то взаимосвязано. Крышечки идут на какое-то производство, а оно уже дает материал для протезов. Там без обмана - были проверки.

----------


## Rus

Про обман - уже года 4 никто не говорит.
Да и взаимосвязь гораздо проще: в "Фейсбуке" есть группа "Перетворемо сміття на допомогу" - собирают любое вторсырье (не только крышки), сдают их в пункты приема вторсырья - и вырученные средства переводят на помощь армии.

----------


## Марисидо

> Ребята! Делают не прямо из них. Но по циклу там что-то взаимосвязано. Крышечки идут на какое-то производство, а оно уже дает материал для протезов. Там без обмана - были проверки.


 просто плохо прописаны условия кампании - собираем крышечки, а дальше никто не знает их судьбы. отсюда и мифы, а потом их "разоблачение", мол из такого пластика не делают протезы, все вранье.

----------


## Марисидо

https://takprosto.cc/chto-delayut-iz-kryshek-ot-plastikovyh-butylok/ - вы нам мМНОГО крышечек - мы вам оплату протеза.

----------


## Lushiya

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1437116476591579/

Перетворюємо сміття на допомогу.

Ви можете здавати всторсировину де вам зручно!!!

3 пункти, які знайомі з нашим проектом:

 Люстдорсфський дорозі, 50
Червонослобідська 25/27 
Краснова,8

Приносити можна з понеділка по суботу з 8:00 - 18:00

Центр міста:
Пантлеймонівська 126а

----------


## Rus

1. У меня - 4 года работает. У вас - не знаю..
2. Когда закончится этот "ущерб" (стоивший более 10.000 жизней украинцев) - надо спрашивать у того, кто это начал.
Подсказать адрес, или сами в курсе?
ЗЫ: зачем все ветки "поднимать"? Заняться нечем? Или куратор передал денег, которые нужно освоить?

----------


## Rucheek

Я как-то к этому проще отношусь. Просто верю, что это идет в помощь и собираю. Ведь это совсем не сложно. Первый раз отдала девочке, что темку открыла. Потом все пересечься с ней не получалось, а муж увидел что  на "Успехе" парень собирает, завез туда.

----------


## Genrietta 2

Здравствуйте, собрала целый кулёк. Живу в центре

----------


## Rus

> Можно просто поставить в подъездах, около почтовых ящиков большой контейнер для сбора. Кто-то будет раз в неделю-две приезжать и забирать. У моих знакомых в Киеве это так работает.
> 
> Кстати, знаете, что у крышек есть классы переработки, и на крышке от, например, кока-колы, он указан, а на крышке из пивного магазина под домом - нет. Я не знаю, как это вляет на их переработку, может вы знаете?


 1. У меня на подъезде домофон. Никогда не открываю посторонним (даже если они представляются Инфоксводоканалом или Энергосбытом). Итак уже 2 ограбления было.
2. На крышках - вряд ли. Пластиковые емкости - точно разные типы: отдельно - пищевой пластик, отдельно - химия. Маркировка на дне.

----------


## Rus

> 1.Нет, никого впускать не надо. Это только для жителей подъезда. 
> 2. Может я и ошибаюсь, но точно слышал о таком


 1. А как туда войдет тот, кто раз в неделю-две будет забирать?
2. Крышки обычно делают из пластика типов 02 и 05. Здесь перечислены все типы пластика и то, что из них обычно делают.
Вот еще по теме:
1
2
3

----------


## Инна Савеливе

Лучше всего помогать солдатам через проверенных людей, а то в последнее время столько волонтеров развелось, что не совсем понятно, кто из них действительно занимается добрыми делами, а кто набивает свой карман.

----------


## Rus

Возраст - 18 лет, а уже опыт работы с волонтерами несколько лет 
Все, что вы говорите - так же естественно, как способность человека дышать, ходить и говорить. Во все времена находились подонки, которые либо просто мошенничали, либо наживались га людском горе.
Те, кто реально помогают армии - давно уже нашли "своих" волонтеров.

----------


## AsyA

А ещё всегда находились люди, которые ведутся развод. И на акк, явно набивающий пустые сообщения.

----------


## BUSZ

2018 год
https://www.facebook.com/AlikGanjy/videos/10212318589415908/
из комментария
Алик Гайтанжий в Украине уде есть люди которые нашли в этом свой прикол и продают этот мусор как частники в европу) в страны где нехватка мусора, и они ищут где его купить)
**************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ****
https://odessa-life.od.ua/news/eshhe-odna-masterskaja-po-pererabotke-plastika-pojavilas-v-odesse

    2019-03-14
    Еще одна мастерская по переработке пластика появилась в Одессе

При желании, горожане могут самостоятельно переработать пластиковые отходы и создать из них что-нибудь для себя.

В Одессе, на улице Александра Невского, открыли мастерскую, которая принимает и перерабатывает пластик «Драгоценный пластик Одессы». Об этом сообщил автор проекта Евгений Хлебников в Facebook. Это уже вторая такая мастерская в нашем городе и пятая подобная в Украине. Одесситы могут принести в мастерскую любые виды пластика и получить за это какое-нибудь изделие в подарок или даже деньги.

Сотрудники пункта переработки делают из пластика посуду, украшения, игрушки и множество других изделий. Пластик принимают из расчета 20 гривен за килограмм.

----------


## BUSZ

Olga Sukhopara
17 апреля ·

Що не так з біопластиком?

Десь місяць тому дистриб'ютор екологічного одноразового посуду з висівок вирішив написати всім інтернет-ресурсам, хоч якось пов'язаним з екологією, який класний посуд вони продають і що тепер його можна придбати в Україні. Ми не виключення.

Відтоді моя стрічка переповнена "breaking news": новинні ресурси, громадські та екологічні організації, пабліки - всі пишуть про ці тарілки. А блогери сумлінно їх наминають. Кажуть, що смачно  :smileflag: 

Крім тарілок, широко рекламуються одноразові прибори з PLA. Виробник заявляє, що PLA є біорозкладним матеріалом.
Зі слова "біорозкладний" починається маніпуляція.

Що думає звичайний українець, коли чує "біорозкладна одноразова виделка"? Думає, що наступного разу після пікніку він кине її під деревом і вона розкладеться.

Polylactic Acid (PLA) або полілактид - найпоширеніший вид біопластику, виготовляється з кукурудзяного, картопляного крохмалю або цукрової тростини. Інколи його виготовляють з водорослів.

PLA - придатний до компостування (сompostable), що означає цей матеріал розпадеться від діяльності мікробів, без шкоди довкіллю, на біомасу та газ за декілька місяців, ЗА ПРАВИЛЬНИХ УМОВ. Цей матеріал не біорозкладний (notbiodegradable), що означає що за звичайних умов він розкладатиметься так само повільно як і звичайний пластик.

PLA не підходить для компостування в "купі на городі", а компостується лише на індустріальних компостувальних потужностях. Індустріальне компостування - це контрольоване середовище, з заданими постійними температурою, вологістю, кислотністю, тощо. Це і є правильні умови для розкладання PLA, яких в Україні немає від слова "зовсім". Ну а виделка під деревом після пікніку буде лежати там ще багато років.

Будьте уважними і невикидайте гроші на вітер, коли вам пропонують щось біорозкладне. PLA стає дуже популярним в Україні на хвилі проблем зі сміттям. Зайвий раз поцікавтесь у продавця про end of life продукту.

Я використовую набір для пікніку, де металеві чашки та прибори, а тарілки додала із своєї "колекції" посуду для походів в гори
https://www.facebook.com/plasticsmile.ua/?__xts__[0]=68.ARD8BmKN_1NIzlISSCDH_Scl2s_b9Hk7509NMYPeZdir29  NXsEp8y1Sjw1SGC8__JEiHu_mxeznYPK4WVU91TtiTbiLr3SO

----------


## BUSZ

https://www.ukrinform.ru/rubric-tech...ki-okeana.html
Украинцы разработали проект плавучего мусороперерабатывающего завода для очистки океана

----------


## BUSZ

https://platfor.ma/specials/bad-advi...xMhS39K3Uyqxis
шкідливі поради про розумне споживання.
Ну скільки можна брати пакетики на касі, не закривати кран, поки чистите зуби, і купувати нові речі тоді, коли у світі й так дуже багато мотлоху? Разом із OLX ми вирішили скласти шкідливі поради про розумне споживання. Можливо, так вдасться достукатись до сердець найзапекліших споживачів у світі?
продолжение с картинками по ссылке

----------


## Yungkilla

У сына в школе собирают, очень часто сдаю туда, позаходите в школы, там часто акция такая.

----------


## Бармалей)

В очередной раз собрал кулечек крышечек.

Поскот/ситицентр, кто готов забрать сообщите время и место.

----------


## Марнота

У меня цельій мещок крьішечек. Актуально? Где принимают? Нахожусь на Черемушках.

----------


## Rus

> У меня цельій мещок крьішечек. Актуально? Где принимают? Нахожусь на Черемушках.


 Хорошо, что вы спросили - я как раз собирался поделиться новой информацией.
Собирают в книжном кафе «Минималист» на Пушкинской, 31 (статья о книгарнях и кафейнях).



> Здесь гармонично сосуществуют правильная еда «slow food», качественный кофе, редкие журналы и эксклюзивные канцтовары. В арсенале библиотеки – путеводители по современному искусству, множество изданий, посвященных дизайну, гиды по разным городам, журналы «Монокль», La Boussole и Kinfolk.
> Кроме того, кафе ориентировано на осознанное потребление – на вынос предлагают еду в биоразлагаемой посуде из бумаги, а пластиковые трубочки заменили бумажными и металлическими. *Здесь же расположился пункт по сбору пластиковых крышечек от воды и молока.*
> Заведение открыто с 8:00 до 21:00 без выходных.

----------


## Бармалей)

> Хорошо, что вы спросили - я как раз собирался поделиться новой информацией.
> Собирают в книжном кафе «Минималист» на Пушкинской, 31 (статья о книгарнях и кафейнях).


 А на поскоте уже неее...?

А то собрал и отнес в "Сити-центр", кажется в "Море пива", но они вроде как всё.((((

----------


## Перлинка

Добрый день. Собран кулек крышечек. Скиньте, пожалуйста, в личку варианты передачи или адреса, куда можно подвезти.

----------


## Irina Bogdanova

На Пушкинской, 31 ещё собирают крышечки? С радостью поднесу

----------


## Rus

> На Пушкинской, 31 ещё собирают крышечки? С радостью поднесу


 Позвоните, спросите.
+380 99‒739‒79‒59
веб-сайт: mnmlst.cafe

----------


## Nika85

> Предлагаю организовать сбор с последующей сдачей на переработку, а средства направлять на помощь в протезировании 
> 
> Могу забирать по договоренности на Таирова, Черемушках, в Центре, иногда на Поселке
> 
> Буду очень благодарна за помощь, например собрать в одном из районов, а я что бы забрала из одного места


 Добрый день. Как можно вам крышки передать?

----------


## Бармалей)

> Добрый день. Как можно вам крышки передать?


 Всё, забудь про это.

----------


## Rus

> Добрый день. Как можно вам крышки передать?


 Крышки принимают в некоторых пунктах приема вторсырья. По 5 грн за 1 кг.
Так что теперь - или искать энтузиастов, которые делают из них что-то полезное (например в Черкассах), или сдавать школьникам в тех школах, которые еще собирают крышки.

----------


## AsyA

https://www.facebook.com/preciousplasticodessa/?ref=page_internal вот этим ребятам можно сдавать на переработку

----------


## Nika85

Добрый день. Как передать вам крышки?

----------


## Nika85

> Добрый день. Как передать вам крышки?


 Все. Увидел. Спасибо

----------


## Мяу

> https://www.facebook.com/preciousplasticodessa/?ref=page_internal вот этим ребятам можно сдавать на переработку


 Эти ребята, чистый лохотрон. Это бизнес...... Обещали при наличии крышек бесплатный мастер класс. Даже помнится Надежда зовут.Дети год собирали. Приперли 6 баклажек от воды , полных крышек и несколько пакетов от быт химии. Итог, за мастер класс,за одного чел надо доплатить 150 или 180 гривен. Точную сумму не помню.Дети конечно отказались. Ом дали никому  не нужную, сделанную кем то пиалочку. В общем бред.Рубят бабло.Другое дело,если бы оно шло на протезы или еще куда. А так нет. Сейчас карантин, так сидят по норам.А раньше проводили на выставках и пр мастер классы по безумной цене из наших же крышек.Ну как то так.

----------


## Rus

> Эти ребята, чистый лохотрон. Это бизнес...... Обещали при наличии крышек бесплатный мастер класс. Даже помнится Надежда зовут.Дети год собирали. Приперли 6 баклажек от воды , полных крышек и несколько пакетов от быт химии. Итог, за мастер класс,за одного чел надо доплатить 150 или 180 гривен. Точную сумму не помню.Дети конечно отказались. Ом дали никому  не нужную, сделанную кем то пиалочку. В общем бред.Рубят бабло.Другое дело,если бы оно шло на протезы или еще куда. А так нет. Сейчас карантин, так сидят по норам.А раньше проводили на выставках и пр мастер классы по безумной цене из наших же крышек.Ну как то так.


 Вы спутали сбор крышек как волонтерское движение (в том числе - на протезы, по крайней мере - в 2014-м было так), и мастер-классы как услугу.
Зачем?

----------


## AsyA

> Эти ребята, чистый лохотрон. Это бизнес...... Обещали при наличии крышек бесплатный мастер класс. Даже помнится Надежда зовут.Дети год собирали. Приперли 6 баклажек от воды , полных крышек и несколько пакетов от быт химии. Итог, за мастер класс,за одного чел надо доплатить 150 или 180 гривен. Точную сумму не помню.Дети конечно отказались. Ом дали никому  не нужную, сделанную кем то пиалочку. В общем бред.Рубят бабло.Другое дело,если бы оно шло на протезы или еще куда. А так нет. Сейчас карантин, так сидят по норам.А раньше проводили на выставках и пр мастер классы по безумной цене из наших же крышек.Ну как то так.


 Ну как бы или шашечки, или едем. Разделились уже сбор крышек как переработка отходов и волонтёрская компонент. 

В отсутствие "волонтёрской" организации уже давненько, хотя бы переработка пластика - уже хорошо. 
Чуваки занимаются ею и на своём оборудовании, которое кое-как надо окупить и куда-то реализовать последующую продукцию. 

Мастерклассы и попытки продать эту продукцию - уже их дело. Мне важно, чтоб это всё не валялось в земле и не плавало по морьку. 
В Зеленом птахе тоже и блокноты делают, и отсылка к ним платная за свой счёт. Не уверена, что они по-другому могут выжить. 


Если же вас интересует непосредственно волонтёрство в пользу ветеранов АТО - тут уже крышки не помогут, нужно уходить на обычную благотворительность.

----------


## Мяу

> Вы спутали сбор крышек как волонтерское движение (в том числе - на протезы, по крайней мере - в 2014-м было так), и мастер-классы как услугу.
> Зачем?


 Что зачем! Ничего я не спутала.Там заявляется, что при определенном кол ве  крышек, мастер класс БЕСПЛАТНО. При чем тут волонтеры? А написала, что бы люди знали, что там лохотрон. И что бы не огорчали своих детей. Не каждый родитель может заплатить такую сумму.

----------

